# Building Mass



## vannesb (May 11, 2011)

Question I have always used the thought that 6-8 reps to build mass.  Have a friend with huge legs says I should be doing 4 sets of 50 Reps for squats!  Tried it last week was sore for days.  Anybody have any comments on HIGH REPS for MASS?


----------



## davegmb (May 11, 2011)

Tom Platz is the most famous one i can think of who was into high reps for leg mass and he had legendery legs.

So what weight did you use for those 50 reps?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2011)

Of course you were sore, endurance work makes you sore as shit. If I ran 5 miles I would be sore for a week! Soreness is a terrible indicator of building mass. You can gain size doing more than 8 reps that's for sure. The 20 rep squat program is as high as I would ever recommend for mass and that's only if you are following those guidelines. Although someone posted on here about a pro bodybuilder than squats 135 pounds for 5 minutes straight to gain mass.


----------



## Marat (May 11, 2011)

You'd probably be well served to spend some time in rep ranges higher than 6-8 but there will be rather diminished returns at the 50 rep range.


----------



## TooOld (May 11, 2011)

Platz had the genetics to build massive legs at any rep range.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2011)

Platz's legs would probably grow from walking lol.


----------



## trapzilla (May 11, 2011)

I have to admit i'm partial to high-super crazy wtf am i doing omg this is agony high reps for growth particularly for legs;my 31" can attest to its succesfulness.

I think on most other bodyparts however a high rep-heavy rest pause style is better than an all in one set approach.
or a higher reps set at the end to flush in fresh blood.


----------



## trapzilla (May 11, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Platz's legs would probably grow from walking lol.


 
They grew from 20 mile bike rides at the end of every leg worjout actually on a custom bike due to his huuge thighs. I have a similar problem


----------



## Livebig14 (May 11, 2011)

Genetics come into play TO A POINT, but, when you squat 500 for 23 clean reps im betting your gonna be sporting some pretty damn big legs.  Check this out.  

YouTube - Tom Platz 500lb 227.5kg squat for 23 reps


----------



## vannesb (May 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Tom Platz is the most famous one i can think of who was into high reps for leg mass and he had legendery legs.
> 
> So what weight did you use for those 50 reps?



225lbs


----------



## newkid (May 11, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Genetics come into play TO A POINT, but, when you squat 500 for 23 clean reps im betting your gonna be sporting some pretty damn big legs. Check this out.
> 
> YouTube - Tom Platz 500lb 227.5kg squat for 23 reps


 
thanks for posting a link which led to me watchin 10 diff youtube vids of 500+ squats to make me feel like utter crap about how little i squat haha


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2011)

newkid said:


> thanks for posting a link which led to me watchin 10 diff youtube vids of 500+ squats to make me feel like utter crap about how little i squat haha


I know I hate youtube, There's all these 15 year olds benching 315 it makes me want a new hobby.


----------



## Livebig14 (May 11, 2011)

newkid said:


> thanks for posting a link which led to me watchin 10 diff youtube vids of 500+ squats to make me feel like utter crap about how little i squat haha


lol no problem bud


----------



## Rubes11 (May 11, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I know I hate youtube, There's all these 15 year olds benching 315 it makes me want a new hobby.



yeah but most of those kids bounce the weight off their chest ill laugh at them when they crack their ribcage and everything else when they keep this up.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2011)

Ya a lot of them have bad form but I have seen a few who claim to be  15-17 that were very impressive. Especially this kid, but he's no  normal 15 year old he's probably being trained for the olympics. 135 pounds 15 years old 308 pound clean and jerk.





YouTube Video


----------



## Built (May 11, 2011)

I'm beginning to really believe in high-rep squats for leg development. Platz's legs were INSANE. Further proof comes from speed skaters. They basically do one, long, partial-ROM bodyweight squat. 

This isn't to say heavy low-rep stuff doesn't have its place; it clearly does - it hardens you up. The high rep stuff though, coupled with a hypercaloric diet, can be superb for building big legs. 

Hehehe as an aside, I love to ask women doing high-rep "toning" work if it's helping their legs get bigger. I maintain a hopeful, earnest countenance while asking. The look of horror on their faces, it's PRICELESS. 

Okay I'm evil. The end.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 11, 2011)

Made some of the best gains on my legs by doing a conventional squat workout and then doing a final set of 20-25 reps with a weight I could usually do for 10-12 reps. I'd get 8-10 reps, catch my breath (never racking the weight) then get 4-5 reps, breath and so on. Some days I'd do leg presses instead of squats if I was really beat up but you get the idea.


----------



## usafchris (May 11, 2011)

> I'm beginning to really believe in high-rep squats for leg development.


  On this note, which workout would you recommend for gaining leg mass.  The higher reps, or the lower rep ranges used in your BGB workout plan?


----------



## Built (May 11, 2011)

Both - but I'm leaning toward going much, much higher-volume on the high-rep work.


----------



## vannesb (May 12, 2011)

Good post going to stick with high rep a on legs 4 weeks and see


----------



## SuperLift (May 12, 2011)

Numerous ways to build muscle. I like to stick to the 6-10 rep range. However, every now and then I will throw in a set of 20 (especially for squats). Now and again, Ill go for a set of 4. Switching it up is key, but a lot of people try to switch it up all to often. If something is working for you then why change it? Ride it out and go till it stops working, then its time for change. If it aint broke, dont fix it!


----------



## CPTBS (May 12, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Good post going to stick with high rep a on legs 4 weeks and see



I get a kick out of all of these TV Ads that claim to use muscle confusion and other tricks to build muscle.  Sorry muscles don't have brains and can't get confused.  The only things muscles know is stress.  Any new stress above the norm will cause the muscle to grow and adapt to change.  Once it grows and can handle that new stress we need to create a new stress it can't handle.  That stress can be increased weight or reps.  By cycling you workouts from heavier periods to lighter high rep periods it keeps the lifter motivated to stress the muscle.

Recent studies do show that reps less than 8 reps aren't as productive at building muscle.  Keep up what your doing if your having fun with it.  Enjoying what you do will keep you moving forward.  Only recommendation is if your getting that sore from the workouts allow ample time for your legs to recover and then do it again.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 12, 2011)

To my knowledge, it's usually recommended to do higher rep ranges for squats to build mass.  For bulking, I stick to 6-12 rep ranges for all exercises except for squats I stick to the 8-15 rep range.  In fact, one of the best programs for developing muscle mass is known as the "20-rep squat program" (look it up) and it recommends doing one set for squats, 3 times a week, with moderate weight for at least 20 reps or to failure.  I've tried this once and it did give me great results with the right diet.  I think doing squats for 50 reps would force you to use very light weight and I can't see this being as effective at developing mass as lower rep ranges (6-20 reps).


----------



## x~factor (May 12, 2011)

Built said:


> I'm beginning to really believe in high-rep squats for leg development. Platz's legs were INSANE. Further proof comes from speed skaters. They basically do one, long, partial-ROM bodyweight squat.



Insane!


----------



## davegmb (May 12, 2011)

CaptainNapalm said:


> To my knowledge, it's usually recommended to do higher rep ranges for squats to build mass. For bulking, I stick to 6-12 rep ranges for all exercises except for squats I stick to the 8-15 rep range. In fact, one of the best programs for developing muscle mass is known as the "20-rep squat program" (look it up) and it recommends doing one set for squats, 3 times a week, with moderate weight for at least 20 reps or to failure. I've tried this once and it did give me great results with the right diet. I think doing squats for 50 reps would force you to use very light weight and I can't see this being as effective at developing mass as lower rep ranges (6-20 reps).


 
Well he said he used 100kg for that 50 reps which isnt light, so that must have been a brutal leg day


----------



## caaraa (May 12, 2011)

Platz's legs would probably grow from walking lol.


----------



## jack1970 (May 13, 2011)

I'd stick to fairly low reps, higher weight. Mainly as its a time proven mass builder.


----------



## GMO (May 13, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I have to admit i'm partial to high-super crazy wtf am i doing omg this is agony high reps for growth particularly for legs;my 31" can attest to its succesfulness.
> 
> I think on most other bodyparts however a high rep-heavy rest pause style is better than an all in one set approach.
> or a higher reps set at the end to flush in fresh blood.


 

I agree with this^^^. There is nothing like high rep leg presses after doing heavy squats. I think the key is not to perform only high rep sets. I mostly do reps in the 5-10 range and only throw them in on occasion. It keeps your body guessing and stimulates growth.


----------



## vannesb (May 13, 2011)

GMO as always good advice!


----------



## pwloiacano (May 13, 2011)

8-12 rep range with about 30 - 40 seconds rest between sets -- that's it...  This will stimulate sarcoplasmic growth.


----------



## usafchris (May 13, 2011)

> There is nothing like high rep leg presses after doing heavy squats. I think the key is not to perform only high rep sets. I mostly do reps in the 5-10 range and only throw them in on occasion. It keeps your body guessing and stimulates growth.


  Yep I concur 100%.


----------



## pete26 (May 13, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Of course you were sore, endurance work makes you sore as shit. If I ran 5 miles I would be sore for a week! Soreness is a terrible indicator of building mass. You can gain size doing more than 8 reps that's for sure. The 20 rep squat program is as high as I would ever recommend for mass and that's only if you are following those guidelines. Although someone posted on here about a pro bodybuilder than squats 135 pounds for 5 minutes straight to gain mass.


 
that was a russian wrestler not a pro bodybuilder


----------

